# 94 Ford explorer air conditioning



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you're low on refrigerant and have a leak. What are your pressures?


----------



## johntherault (Apr 14, 2008)

*94 Ford Explorer AIr Conditioner*

I have a simple gage that is part of the recharge kit. It says the charge is in the normal range. If the freon is low, will that keep the clutch from engaging?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be prefered that you know the actual pressures in this system. A fully charged automotive AC unit will have both the suction and discharge static (not running) pressures equal and the pressure in psi, will be ambient temperature °F. Short of you taking this somewhere or purchasing a 200.00 guage set, I'll try to help, but will need a few questions answered first. 

*Caution:* On hot and humid days a fully charged AC can develop 300 psi. An over charged older system may lead to a rupture.

Does your gauge set have a set of instructions? 
Is this normal range meant for a static pressure (AC not engaged) or an operating system (AC compressor engaged)?
Find both service ports and note their location (ie between condenser (radiator), compressor or evaporater (heater core)) and their relative hose size. 
Which port were you hooking your gauge to?

I used to be an ASE Master and Saturn Certified Tech until my body gave out.
Mike


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The Ford AC clutch on my Taurus SHO needed to be shimmed to get it to engage.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

There are many reasons a compressor will not engage. An improperly shimmed clutch is one of them. When you had your Ford repaired, the first thing the tech did was install a manifold gauge set and verify the charge of the system. 
I do not know exactly the type of AC system your Explorer has, but during your inspection tonight, check the low side line, the bigger OD of the two, and see if there is a sensor with a two wire connector on it. 
If the R134a charge is low, the system will not operate and a 14 year old truck probably has a leak.

Mike


----------

